# Mk2 with Milltek *WITH PICS*



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

OK - so laquer issues & faulty BOSE aside her she is!....
































































Oh and a car seat fits just fine for 0 - 9 months!










Cheers,

James.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dolphin + Magma + RS4's =

*PERFECTION!* 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Very ice looking car, Janker. 

Shame about yer laquer issues.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice - Milltek looks good, as does your colour choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Best pics of Dolphin so far Janker. Always wondered why people wanted a flat grey car. Whatever way they were photographing their cars and what ever way you have caught the light on yours has made all the difference. Dolphin aint flat at all. Stunning!!

As for the Miltek? Damn you. Thats 800 euros I'm going to have to find somewhere now!! Finishes off the car perfectly.

Hope you get the lacquer issue sorted promptly and to your satisfaction btw. Gutted for you when I read your thread about it.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, fantastic looking 8)

Ditto on the Miltek, it looks great 8)


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

nice....i take it that the front seat does not have to be all the way to front, in order for the baby seat to be comfortable?

or more to the point if i sit in the drivers seat, my seat needs to be pushed all the way back.....so is there still room, in your car, with that seat to do that?


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

demi_god said:


> nice....i take it that the front seat does not have to be all the way to front, in order for the baby seat to be comfortable?
> 
> or more to the point if i sit in the drivers seat, my seat needs to be pushed all the way back.....so is there still room, in your car, with that seat to do that?


The passenger seat is about half way forward (still enough leg room in the front seat for an average size adult - just)

If you put your drivers seat all the way back you won't fit this seat behind it.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Geat looking car! Congratulations! 8)

How are you enjoying the 2.0T version thus far?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Janker said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > nice....i take it that the front seat does not have to be all the way to front, in order for the baby seat to be comfortable?
> ...


Thanks.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ....time for the snip!....mind you, if i dont get a child seat in the back, the misses is gonna give me that anyway!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Very, very nice looking!! I have just changed to my RS4 summerwheels today, and they are a perfect match to the dolphin grey TT :lol:

I realy liked your Milltek as well. Looks great, and something I would like to do if they where available here in Norway..... :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Gorgeous car!

What have you got under the baby seat to protect the leather?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Grats Janker, hope you enjoy the car and get the varnish sorted to your satisfaction.

Can I ask what made you decide to go for that Milltec and do you not worry about people saying 3.2 wannabe.

I am thinking about getting an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] looks great, hope you get your paintwork sorted out quickly.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Philr said:


> Gorgeous car!
> 
> What have you got under the baby seat to protect the leather?


They sell them in Mothercare (pic attached) - Â£21 robbing sods! - bet you could find them cheaper on ebay.










It works with the forward facing ones as well.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Grats Janker, hope you enjoy the car and get the varnish sorted to your satisfaction.
> 
> Can I ask what made you decide to go for that Milltec and do you not worry about people saying 3.2 wannabe.
> 
> I am thinking about getting an aftermarket exhaust.


I love the look of the twin/OEM 3.2 exhausts - the engine wasn't to my liking (my car cost 32k so it wasn't the price of a 3.2) 
Anyway lets not get into some 2.0 v 3.2 thing again!


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

LazyT said:


> Geat looking car! Congratulations! 8)
> 
> How are you enjoying the 2.0T version thus far?


I love it - pulls really hard, much better and 'urgent' than my 330Ci. I'm still running it in so I can't go mad, defo needs 4WD though to experience most of 1st/2nd if pushing on - mid range torque in 2nd or 3rd is very impressive and sounds sweet - specially with the turbo whistle, the 'Plof' of DSG and the Milltek - Didn't think a 4 pot could sound this sweet!

Sent out to buy a pack of baby wipes earlier - 3 x mile round trip turned into a 10 mile one........


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

i saw ur pics and went 'ooh sweet - i like that'
congrats mate 
dolphin+magma+rs4+milteck=me jealous


----------



## demitris (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice looking car mate. How much did that Milltek cost in the end.

Good luck with the paintwork!
________________
(On order). TTC MkII 2.0tfsi, Garnet Red, S.Line Sports Pack, 19" RS4, Full Nappa leather, GSM/Bluetooth, Symphony, BOSE, MFSW , Lights Styling Pack, Cruise Control, Seat Heating, Park assist, Tyre pressure monitor.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Janker, very nice indeed, originally I was not so impressed with the RS4's but after seeing Tosh's and now yours I think they look way cool.

Quick question on the Milltek, are you happy with the fit? i'm having mine adjusted this week because it sticks out about 10mm more on one side :?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Hey Janker, very nice indeed, originally I was not so impressed with the RS4's but after seeing Tosh's and now yours I think they look way cool.
> 
> Quick question on the Milltek, are you happy with the fit? i'm having mine adjusted this week because it sticks out about 10mm more on one side :?


Hey Bryn do you mind if i ask how much the Milltek system was for your 3.2?
Is there a big difference to the standards sound?
Did you get whole system done?
Defo thinking about changing mine.
Cheers.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> Hey Bryn do you mind if i ask how much the Milltek system was for your 3.2?
> Is there a big difference to the standards sound?
> Did you get whole system done?


Hey Paul, I had a cat back system fitted and including VAT and fitment it came in at Â£580.
The sound is subtle but IMO absolutely superb, nothing boy racer about it at all


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

demitris said:


> Very nice looking car mate. How much did that Milltek cost in the end.
> 
> Got it from Karen at UKPerformance - next day delivery as well! - I logged in to the site and got the spcial offer price once your logged in, can't remember the exact figure but if you log in it tells you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bryn do you mind if i ask how much the Milltek system was for your 3.2?
> ...


Sorry Bryn bit of thread tennis going on here!
I see you're in West Sussex-whereabouts did you get yours fitted?
Do you think it was worth spending out on?Would you have one again? 
Thanks again.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Janker, That is beautiful [smiley=sunny.gif] Best pictures of Dolphin I've seen. Goes perfectly with the RS4s and Magma seats. I hope you get the paint problem fixed - it would be a wrench to let go of this car.
.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Hey Janker, very nice indeed, originally I was not so impressed with the RS4's but after seeing Tosh's and now yours I think they look way cool.
> 
> Quick question on the Milltek, are you happy with the fit? i'm having mine adjusted this week because it sticks out about 10mm more on one side :?


Bryn - that's 7mm more than when you got it :?

Ed at APS has agreed a good price for my Milltek - any words of advice on the matter, as having seen janker's TT, I'm gonna be making a trip to the Oxford area pretty soon  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also, having had the OEM dual exhaust, do you reckon the Milltek is a deadringer looks-wise? Do the tail pipes have a 'tapered' finish, in line with the contour of the valance, if you know what I mean? Sometimes hard to tell, but probably just photo angles.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> Sorry Bryn bit of thread tennis going on here!
> I see you're in West Sussex-whereabouts did you get yours fitted?
> Do you think it was worth spending out on?Would you have one again?
> Thanks again.


No worries Paul, i'm in Steyning about ten miles north of Brighton.

I had it fitted at APS it's a bit of a trek but those boys really know there stuff.

Certainly worth every penny it sounds gorgeous at full throttle


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

mjbTT said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Janker, very nice indeed, originally I was not so impressed with the RS4's but after seeing Tosh's and now yours I think they look way cool.
> ...


Just added some pics on the aftermarket exhaust thread..


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mjbTT said:


> Bryn - that's 7mm more than when you got it :?


Yeah it has grown a bit! Justin at APS told me that SS is a bit like that, It has to expand and contract for a while before it settles down and then it can be adjusted :?



mjbTT said:



> Also, having had the OEM dual exhaust, do you reckon the Milltek is a deadringer looks-wise? Do the tail pipes have a 'tapered' finish, in line with the contour of the valance, if you know what I mean? Sometimes hard to tell, but probably just photo angles.


IMO it looks very OEM just slightly more substantial and it does follow the line of the valance very well - just sticks out a bit more one side but hopefully that will be sorted this week.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot - sounds like just the ticket. I'll be interested to hear how the 2.0T sounds with the Milltek, as it sounds MUCH better than I had expected with the standard exhaust.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Bryn bit of thread tennis going on here!
> ...


  I'm over in Seaford,not far from you-might nip over one day and have a little listen!!
Now,just got to word this right to the Mrs...Er its only Â£500 dear..Improvement on power output..better economy..er,er :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> I'm over in Seaford,not far from you-might nip over one day and have a little listen!!


Sure thing Paul, my office is over in Hollingbury just off the Lewes Road, drop me a PM if you're in the area during the day and i'll give the old throttle a few blips for you


----------



## Mpekas (Feb 21, 2007)

oh the red interior just blows your mind. Nice !!!!


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm over in Seaford,not far from you-might nip over one day and have a little listen!!
> ...


May have to be one w/end if thats ok? 
Look forward to it-Speak soon.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Calibos said:


> Best pics of Dolphin so far Janker. Always wondered why people wanted a flat grey car. Whatever way they were photographing their cars and what ever way you have caught the light on yours has made all the difference. Dolphin aint flat at all. Stunning!!
> 
> Oh shit-I think i might want to change my one for a 3.2 in Dolphin with Magma leather and RS4s now.
> Wish i had'nt seen your one now Janker!!
> ...


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Janker
The car looks great, that is one well specced 2.0T.
The 19" alloys and sports suspension sure suits the look of the car.
Enjoy


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice! 8)

Looks great congrats.


----------



## klho001 (May 22, 2006)

Janker, can I trouble you to post a side view of your ride? I'm trying to see what the 19" on SS looks straight from the side...
Thanks,


----------

